# how long does a rabies vaccine last?



## preparing (Aug 4, 2011)

How long is a rabbies vaccine good?


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

There are some that last three years, but I don't know if that is true for what you might use.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

My vet told me 3 yrs but there is a state law in Ga. where they have to be vaccinated every year. To me that is way too often. When I lived in SC, it was every 3 yrs. It has probably changed there by now too.


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

There is a 1 year vaccine and a 3 year vaccine. Unless otherwise specified, I would assume it is a one year.


----------



## WhiteStar Acres (Oct 11, 2012)

Killed vax=1 yr
Modified live vax=3 yrs

The annual killed vax is easy and cheap to get online. Some states refuse to recognize it or the tag if you find yourself in a position to have to prove immunization. You'll have to get a vet to revax and document at that time.

As far as I know both types are equally effective.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Actually if the dog has had 2 vaccines they are covered for life. But, legally they only last as long as the tag lasts. But the titer is good for years and years after two vaccines. But... the tax man commeth, so you have to get them annually for the tag fees.


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

mekasmom said:


> Actually if the dog has had 2 vaccines they are covered for life. But, legally they only last as long as the tag lasts. But the titer is good for years and years after two vaccines. But... the tax man commeth, so you have to get them annually for the tag fees.


Is this the same with a cat?


----------



## MARYDVM (Jun 7, 2004)

mekasmom said:


> Actually if the dog has had 2 vaccines they are covered for life. But, legally they only last as long as the tag lasts. But the titer is good for years and years after two vaccines. But... the tax man commeth, so you have to get them annually for the tag fees.



Not true. We just did a titer on a dog (for import to Hawaii)that was current on rabies vaccination with several past shots and had an insufficient titer. Dog was revaccinated, and subsequently produced a good titer.


----------



## MARYDVM (Jun 7, 2004)

WhiteStar Acres said:


> Killed vax=1 yr
> Modified live vax=3 yrs
> 
> The annual killed vax is easy and cheap to get online. Some states refuse to recognize it or the tag if you find yourself in a position to have to prove immunization. You'll have to get a vet to revax and document at that time.
> ...


Not true. There are only killed rabies vaccines currently in production. The first vaccine given is protective for 1 year, each revaccination for 3. And there is a "MLV" rabies cat vaccine made by inserting killed rabies virus antigens into live canarypox viruses that is only good for 1 year no matter how many times it is given.


----------



## WhiteStar Acres (Oct 11, 2012)

Thats what my vet told me the difference was when I asked em. I rab vax all the barn cats myself and vet vax the dogs.

So, I only know what people with expensive degrees tell me.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

They only put out killed rabies vaccines, never modified live or any live vaccines.

If the titer on the dog with a current vaccine was too low, then there was something wrong with the dog's immune system.


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

Dr. Karen Becker Interviews Dr. Schultz (Ronald D. Schultz, Professor and Chair
Department of Pathobiological Sciences School of Veterinary Medicine, University of Wisconsin-Madison) 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1Xd5ghnlJ4


----------



## troy n sarah tx (Dec 31, 2005)

The CDC has a list of all of the shots and when they are due.

CDC - Rabies Vaccines Licensed and Marketed in the U.S., 2008 - Rabies

The types are either:
- inactivated rabies virus
- rabies glycoprotein along with a live virus vector

Rabies glycoprotein: the protein on the surface of the virus that your body recognizes to mount an immune response

Virus vector: (either canary pox or vaccinia) virus that has been modified to exhibit the rabies glycoprotein.

Timing really depends on the state and most states a licensed vet has to give the vaccine. In Texas we do the 2 vaccines a year apart and then booster every 3 years.

Hope this helps.

Sarah


----------



## MARYDVM (Jun 7, 2004)

mekasmom said:


> They only put out killed rabies vaccines, never modified live or any live vaccines.
> 
> If the titer on the dog with a current vaccine was too low, then there was something wrong with the dog's immune system.


Not necessarily, since the animal produced an effective response to revaccination. There could have been "something wrong" with its last vaccine or the way it was given. There is also cellular immunity produced that cannot be measured, so the dog could have still been protected from rabies.

The point is, no one knows exactly how long immunity to challenge with the rabies virus lasts after vaccination beyond the 3 years proven by experimental trial. So assuming 2 vaccinations provide lifelong protection is both dangerous and completely unsubstantiated by any scientific proof.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

Two in Whitfield County exposed to rabies by

this cat was 15 and an indoor cat. He was behind on his vaccines, but he had been vaccinated. He contracted rabies from some unknown source....my guess is a bat inside the home. I don't like vaccines, but I DO keep up rabies on my pets.


----------

